# Advice on proportions to use in a mix



## pondering (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi, I've read through lots of the threads on here including the fantastic one by SarahY which probably deserves to be a sticky.

I also keep dogs and a few elderly small caged birds and like to give them a varied / high quality diet so I already have a lot of different feeds stored in a motley assortment of jars, biscuit tins, feed bins and empty barrels and I'd rather not add to my current quartermasters stores! :lol:

I'll list what I currently have in below and I would really appreciate any advice given, thanks in advance for your time 

Dog foods:
- Foldhill plain puppy meal
- Dried meat 
- Vitalin puppy plus
- Royal canin mini junior
- Royal canin mini sensible
- ASDA smartprice dog food complete (I use this for stuffing treat dispensers)

Bird feeds:
- Bucktons mixed canary no.1
- Bucktons foreign finch
- Bogena universal (contains berries and insects)
- Moist eggfood
- Mixed meadowseeds


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

My mix is 2 parts rolled oats, 1 part wild bird seed and 1 part vitalin working dog musely. 
When adding dog food to the mix you want low quality dog foods as the low quality are cerial based with little meat when are as the good dog food is meat based and can be too high in protein for the mice. an easy way to spot a low quality foods have cereals as the first ingredient, and animal deviants instead of named meats. So out of the ones you have I'd guess the asda one would be the best to use.

So basically cereals and grains as the main with added seeds and protien


----------



## pondering (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi PPvallhunds, thanks for answering... in the end at the moment i've gone for mostly plain puppy meal because that's all cereals and about 10% protein and the rest is made up from the leftover seed the birds haven't eaten and the kibble the puppy leaves :lol: not sure if it's a totally balanced diet but the mice still look good, guess it will show over time and I can change things depending on how they look


----------

